
LibreSSL – More Vague Promises - tbirdz
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/libressl-more-vague-promises
======
FullyFunctional
Since it was mentioned, what was the rationale for IETF to use an incompatible
implementation of chacha20-poly1305? My google-fu wasn't strong enough to pull
up leads.

------
CiPHPerCoder
"How more work can there be?"

Missing a word.

